# My Leather Work In A Photo By Is By Paolo Roversi



## reilc (May 7, 2012)

My leather work is on this model the photo is by Paolo Roversi and the styling by Katy England for the new issue of man about town mag. Im over the moon  its one of my dog collars that i make around his waist :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------

